# Proof of relative relationship - mistake in name



## goslar (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a question regarding my situation:

My uncle lives in Canada, so theoretically I can claim 5 points if I manage to show this. However, I then find that both my mother and uncle do not have any birth certificate because they were born in rural areas. I asked for their marriage certificates and find that the names of my grandfather is slightly different on the two certificates. This is probably because of my mother's low level of education, and it was entered wrong. 

In this case, would my explanation be likely accepted by the Immigration Officer?! 

I am thinking over 2 choices:

1. Not mention about the existence of my uncle in the application, as I have 67 points, which is just enough for the application.

2. Submit the applications with the marriage certificates and give an explanation, though I may not be able to claim point for this. Is there any advantage or disadvantage? 

In any case, will they think that I misrepresent my application?!

Please advise. Many thanks!


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

goslar said:


> I have a question regarding my situation:
> 
> My uncle lives in Canada, so theoretically I can claim 5 points if I manage to show this. However, I then find that both my mother and uncle do not have any birth certificate because they were born in rural areas. I asked for their marriage certificates and find that the names of my grandfather is slightly different on the two certificates. This is probably because of my mother's low level of education, and it was entered wrong.
> 
> ...



Are you married ? You could submit your wife's ielts for 5 points !

Option 2 is good ! No disadvantage ! However hurry up fsw is abt to close !

PS: your uncle also have to submit lot of documents in your application ! 
Google it !


----------



## goslar (Sep 21, 2013)

Sheray said:


> Are you married ? You could submit your wife's ielts for 5 points !
> 
> Option 2 is good ! No disadvantage ! However hurry up fsw is abt to close !
> 
> ...


thanks for your advice! unfortunately, i am not married....

yes, i am waiting to get the IELTs certificate, which i think i should be ok to claim over 20 points. As soon as i get that, i will send out my application, hopefully by mid-December, and it will just arrive CIC by the end of the year.

Does my uncle need to submit further documents? I thought i only need to submit documents with my application to show his Canadian PR status, his current residence in Canada and our relationship?! which he is now preparing the documents.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

goslar said:


> thanks for your advice! unfortunately, i am not married....
> 
> yes, i am waiting to get the IELTs certificate, which i think i should be ok to claim over 20 points. As soon as i get that, i will send out my application, hopefully by mid-December, and it will just arrive CIC by the end of the year.
> 
> Does my uncle need to submit further documents? I thought i only need to submit documents with my application to show his Canadian PR status, his current residence in Canada and our relationship?! which he is now preparing the documents.


I think his landing details ; residence proof ; birth certificate etc to prove relation etc.
Google it !

Frankly you don't have that much time !

What noc are you applying ? Did you check current status ?


----------



## goslar (Sep 21, 2013)

Sheray said:


> I think his landing details ; residence proof ; birth certificate etc to prove relation etc.
> Google it !
> 
> Frankly you don't have that much time !
> ...


thanks again!

i only knew about the change of immigration policy in October.

i started my preparation right away, including taking IELTs test, the earliest available date to do the test was 22.11., so i am now waiting for the certificate to arrive in around another 10 days

i am applying under 'University Professor'

what do you mean 'current status'? how should i check?


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

goslar said:


> thanks again!
> 
> i only knew about the change of immigration policy in October.
> 
> ...


Google for fsw 2014 noc.
It will list all the jobs. Find out urs.

Have you got your degree evaluated from WES . this alone takes 45 days ! ?


----------



## goslar (Sep 21, 2013)

Sheray said:


> Google for fsw 2014 noc.
> It will list all the jobs. Find out urs.
> 
> Have you got your degree evaluated from WES . this alone takes 45 days ! ?


WES - this i done, it was faster than i expected

so, now, i just need the ielts cert. and my uncle's documents

i just hope that my ielts is ok, i am expecting above 8 for listening, reading, speaking; and around 6.5-7 for writing..... then i can claim 22-23 points.

i need only 22...


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

goslar said:


> WES - this i done, it was faster than i expected
> 
> so, now, i just need the ielts cert. and my uncle's documents
> 
> ...


Check for your particular noc I think it may need PhD not sure


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

NOC 4011	University professors and lecturers

357 People already applied under this noc.


4011 University professors and lecturers

University professors and lecturers teach courses to undergraduate and graduate students and conduct research at universities. University professors who are heads of departments are included in this unit group.

Example Titles

English professor – university
French language professor – university
assistant professor, botany – university
associate professor, linguistics
chairperson, food sciences department – university
chairperson, physics department – university
computer science professor – university
department head, geography – university
lecturer – university
professor of medicine – university
university instructor, engineering
university professor

View all titles

Main duties


University professors and lecturers perform some or all of the following duties:
Teach one or more university subjects to undergraduate and graduate students
Prepare and deliver lectures to students and conduct laboratory sessions or discussion groups
Prepare, administer and grade examinations, laboratory assignments and reports
Advise students on course and academic matters and career decisions
Direct research programs of graduate students and advise on research matters
Conduct research in field of specialization and publish findings in scholarly journals or books
May serve on faculty committees dealing with such matters as curriculum planning and degree requirements, and perform a variety of administrative duties
May represent their universities as speakers and guest lecturers
May provide professional consultative services to government, industry and private individuals.

University professors and lecturers specialize in a particular subject matter such as biology, chemistry, anatomy, sociology, business administration or law.
Employment requirements

A doctoral degree in the field of specialization is required for university professors.
A master's degree in the field of specialization is required for university lecturers.
Licences or professional certification may be required for professors teaching future practitioners in certain professionally regulated fields, such as medicine, engineering, architecture, psychology or law.
Additional information

University professors who are also practitioners in their field of specialization must have the appropriate licences or certification.
Progression to senior positions within a department, faculty or university is possible with experience.


----------



## goslar (Sep 21, 2013)

Sheray said:


> Check for your particular noc I think it may need PhD not sure


i already got a PhD, and relevant work experience!


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

In that case with you luck. Professor !


----------



## goslar (Sep 21, 2013)

Sheray said:


> In that case with you luck. Professor !


Thank you Sheray, just sent out the application pack this morning, now it is not anymore in my hand!

One thing i find is that they changed the form so quickly. I downloaded the application package in mid October. This morning when i was doing a final check, I was suddenly aware that they had a new version of 'Generic Application Form' from November. So, i had to redo this one....


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

goslar said:


> i am applying under 'University Professor'




Your chances of getting a job as a professor here are virtually nil. There are plenty of Canadians with PhDs looking for jobs as profs who are unable to find full time teaching positions.


----------



## goslar (Sep 21, 2013)

colchar said:


> Your chances of getting a job as a professor here are virtually nil. There are plenty of Canadians with PhDs looking for jobs as profs who are unable to find full time teaching positions.


thanks for your comment!
yes i know, but i don't mind working in other related jobs
teaching is something i would like to be in, but it is not the only thing i can do.


----------

